# LG monitor turns itself on and off repeatedly



## OhNoMrLemming (Sep 4, 2008)

Yesterday I bought a new LG 22" monitor. The LG L227WTG-PF. When I first connected it it seemed to work fine, but just as I started to set some options in the monitor menu, it shut off and began to continuously power cycle. It turns it self on, and off, on and off for hours on end. 

The monitor is replacing a bigger, 30" display. It will powercycle even if I unplug it and plug it back in, and even if I unplug the DVI cord. I am just about ready to return it to best buy, but I want to make sure its beyond repair. Any Ideas?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Go to LG's site and see if there is anything in their troubleshooting FAQs that might help with the problem.


----------

